# My 29gallon: The Biggins



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Description: Standard 29gallon External Filter(30-60)Whisper, Large Airstone, 100watt heater.

Fish: Cuviers Bichir, Reed Fish, Synodontis Catfish, Silverdollar, Common Pleco

Comments: Have had this group for about six months now and never ceases to amaze me how well they all get along.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice!

But, may I ask, are you going to upgrade in the future? All of the fish in there need a larger tank than 30 gallons. Just checking .


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: flamingo*

Reply withdrawn


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well... let them know. They DO need a bigger tank. They will be much happier, and they arent full grown.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Does anyone find the thing under his name ironic???


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Swami*



Gourami Swami said:


> Well... let them know. They DO need a bigger tank. They will be much happier, and they arent full grown.


So how much can I exept them to grow? Especially the Bichir. Had it over a year now, purchase size (2half") and current size between 7"-8". Asking this fully aware they will not reach actual full growth in my 30gal.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Madd Bichir said:


> So how much can I exept them to grow? Especially the Bichir. Had it over a year now, purchase size (2half") and current size between 7"-8". Asking this fully aware they will not reach actual full growth in my 30gal.



The reason they get wont reach full size is because you are stunting their growth which is very unhealthy for the fish. Havent kept a bichir so cant help you on that one....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Your cuvier's bichir, also known as a senegal bichir, can get over 16 inches long. Yours is only halfway there, and you are continuing to stunt its growth.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Not trying to be cruel*

Alright. I aknowlege that a bigger tank would be ideal, but the tone of the responses seem to imply that I am being cruel to my fish. This is upsetting because I take very good care of my fish and they are all healthy and have had them for a considerable amount of time. Which means I've done pretty decently in their upbringing. Just like everyone to consider the fact that a large majority of these fish proabley meet a much worst fate than mine have. I'm sure of this because of the sheer numbers of Bichirs that are sold at my local lfs. Wish I could get some stats on how many of the 10others in the tank I purchase mine from are still even among the living.(over a year ago) Not to mention all those since then. This considered , I hope I might get cut a little slack about the size of my tank.I also see a pretty steady stream of rope fish come through who also probably see much worst living conditions if by the small chance they are still living. This said I am putting out feelers for a new tank and hopeing to upgrade in the future.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Its all for your fish, madd bichir... healthy fish means you will have an enjoyable experience... they just tried to advice you thats all m'kay? famingo's tone sounds appropriate for me.http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/appropriate


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey madd, I know where you are coming from for sure. People usually talk about stuff for ideal situations in most forums. They don't really consider the fact that you might be planning for a bigger tank, and sometimes don't take it into consideration even when you tell them you are getting a bigger tank. Another thing about the stunting growth... you may not be stunting their growth right now, even though yes it will happen if you keep them in there for a long long period of time. I had 4 mpimbwe frontosa between 4"-5.5" in a 29 gallon tank by themselves. People went nuts saying it would stunt their growth and stuff like that, which yes it would have if I kept them in there their whole lives.Now they are in a 55 gallon 5.5-7.5", and it is still too small, but they are still growing and now I've decided its time for a bigger tank so I just bought a 6 footer. You can usually tell if growth is being stunted with frontosa by eyes getting bigger than normal, unproportioned, and possible body deformities. I'm not sure how it works out for other fish... I just wanted to encourage you though, since a lot of people don't... Keep it up the fish are looking good, and I trust that if things really started to go wrong you would definitely try to fix the problem ASAP b/c you seem to care about your fish just like most of us. So yes they will need a bigger tank, but continue to take good care of them for now!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re:Fisherman*

Thanks for the encourgeing words my Man. Although I now see that know one was trying to bring me down. They where just trying to help. It was just hard to stomach the fact that I maybe not allowing my fish to be as happy and healthy as possible. Especially since that all they have been up until now. This has open my eyes to that if I intend to keep these fish for years to come I am quite simply going to need a larger tank.
Many Thanks
Madd Bichir
P.S. Planning on posting some better pics. heres a bigger pic of my avatar let me know what you think.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*My Bichir aka"Drako"*

Manage to snap some decent shots 
here they are...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

That second one is pretty good, maybe you should enter it into the competition.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It does need a bigger tank- but in the mean time, they look pretty healthy!

Watch out for the syno though- they're notorious for picking at bichirs later on as they grow. If you see little white marks along the body, get it out of there.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Fishyboy*

 Thanks, thats my best yet. Can't help to wonder if it would of turn out even better if I would of rembered to turn off the flash. 
Think I will enter it in the contest. Seems worthy enough. 
Gonna be posting a few more later if ya get a chance let me know what you think. Open to any tips that you or anybody else might have.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Just to ask a question about stunting grow. Other then the fish not getting as big as they do in the wild does it hurt the fish some how ? Have any studies shone one way or the other what it does to the fish other then make them small ? I'm not talking about the fish being "unhappy" , but some physical damage to the fish ?


RC


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, what happens is their organs continue to grow so they can become unhealthy and physically distorted. I believe they are also more suceptible to disease and don't live as long.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Flamingo*

Yeah they seem to be nothing but healthy at the moment. Although you and the other members after much resistance on my part have convinced me. If I want them to continue to be, I need to upgrade. So I am keeping my eyes and ears open for a new tank. Hopeing to get a good deal on one. Whichs leads me to the question how big? Would a 50 suffice? Let me Know.
About the syno don't worry about him. Hes on his way out. He is starting to become a little to aggressive as hes gotten larger. Really starting to mess up the once peaceful community I had. Think I 'll see if I can't get a plant or two for him. For my 10g Krib tank. Sux though hes a real stunner. Really wish I had another tank for him. Posting some pics of him later. Give me shout about what you think. Bought him for $9 seemed like a real steal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Madd Bichir: I admire your understanding and willing to do the best for your fish. Far too often people come here and refuse to listen to advice or argue because it is not what they would ideally like to hear. Thanks for setting an example for all new comers to the forum. 

Craigslist is great for buying set ups. You can usually get a good deal on a set up that can come with much of the equipment you need. As far as tank size, Id look for a tank around 55-75 gallons.
If you can find a tank soon, the syno would probably not be as aggressive in a larger area. If its getting really bad though, you might want to get rid of him as soon as you can, unfortunately.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Little Help*

Can someone please let me know where to go for the pic contest


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*My Synodontis: aka "Hunter"*

Here it is the best I could do for now...
Good looking fish other than the self inflicted scrapes down his sides. Have notice strange behavior where it appears hes trying to stir up the gravel with a little side body skip across the bottom of the tank. Pretty sure this to be the cause. The scrapes are not deep and don't appear to be open wounds and have been there since I bought him/her(not sure). Always been healthy and active otherwise. Even though I plan to get rid of him/her still curious to know if I am right about the what and why of the scrapes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

scratching on the gravel is usually an indication of irritation, for example from a parasite such as ich.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

He looks pretty healthy, but i'd treat him... marks that deep are something to worry about. Little scratches, etc. are nothing to worry about- but if he does that himself, than there's something wrong.

Otherwise, nice fish, and great for the upgrade! 55 gallon- at least- good size.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Flam and scuba*

Yeah some kind of parasite was my intenional thought too. Though I have read on several sites that a sandy bottom was best for them. Figured that might be because of that strange behavior I describe in my previous post. Are there any other symptoms of the likely parasite?, if that is indeed the problem? Fish's appetite and activity hasn't change in the several months I've had it. Wondering if most parasites in that time would have had a greater effect on the fishs overall health?


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*My Bichir, Reedfish Duo*

(top) Aka "Slim" and "Drako"


----------

